# figure - visage - face



## Nunty

Bon dimanche !

Quelle est la différence entre figure, visage et face? Est-ce question de registre linguistique encore une fois?

Je n'ai pas vu *face* que dans des contextes explicitement religieux, et peut-être un peu vieillots : « ta face est ma seule patrie » ou « la Sainte Face »”.

J'ai rencontré *figure* dans des contextes plus quotidiens : Quand je lave une sœur âgée et malade elle me demande de lui donner une serviette pour « protéger sa figure » tandis que je lui lave les cheveux, par exemple, ou bien quelqu'un se tombe et se fait « casser la figure ».

Pour *visage, *me vient à l'esprit un exemple qui se trouve dans une oraison : « Montre-nous ton visage », mais aussi la phrase “Parle ! Ce n'est pas écrit sur ton visage ! »

C'est quoi donc la bonne utilisation de ces trois mots ?

Merci !

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.
Voir également se laver le visage, la tête, la face, la figure


----------



## Lezert

Quelle question difficile, 
à première vue, je pense que vous avez raison au sujet de "face", ce n'est pas qu'il ne soit utilisé que dans un contexte religieux, mais quil l'est plutôt actuellement dans des expressions toutes faites (faire volte face, être face à face, perdre la face, faire face, etc...)

le visage fait peut-être plus appel aux expressions, est un peu plus "immatériel" que figure, mais il y a aussi des expressions toutes faites qui contredisent ce que je viens de dire ( faire triste figure ) . 

C'est peut-être en résumé plus une question d'usage

Je ne vous ai pas aidé beaucoup, mais attendez d'autres avis


----------



## itka

En effet, cette question n'est pas simple.

D'accord avec Lezert pour la face. Dans l'expression "pile ou face", la face s'oppose à son contraire... Il me semble (sans garantie) que dans le mot "face", il y a toujours un peu cette idée qu'il s'agit de ce qu'on voit "devant"...

Entre la figure et le visage, c'est encore plus difficile ! Le visage ne s'emploie que pour un être humain, alors que le mot figure est plus général. Il a le sens de forme. On peut parler d'une figure de style (par exemple une métaphore) une figure géométrique (un triangle)... La figure humaine est un cas particulier d'une forme : le visage.

Ceci dit, pour l'emploi de ces mots, je ne trouve pas vraiment de règle.
On parlera d'un beau visage, d'un visage ingrat, rond, rieur... Il me semble que le sens est très orienté vers l'objet, alors que la figure renvoie davantage à l'impression produite : je parlerais d'une figure triste si moi, je la perçois comme telle... Enfin, ce n'est qu'une hypothèse ! 

Peut-être quelqu'un aura-t-il une meilleure analyse !


----------



## Francois114

Oui, oui, question très délicate, en effet. J'ajoute mon grain de sel.

*Visage* ne me semble pas d'un emploi très quotidien : quand il s'agit de parler du concret, j'ai l'impression que c'est *figure* qui domine : se laver la figure, tu fais une drôle de figure aujourd'hui, ça se voit comme le nez au milieu de la figure.
La *face* est tout ce qui a été dit, mais aussi le terme anatomique, médical : "une blessure à la face". En même temps, quand une équipe de chirurgiens a fait une greffe très médiatisée l'année dernière, on a parlé de greffe du visage (mais dans leurs compte-rendus opératoires, il est probable qu'ils utilisaient *face*) (pure hypothèse !)
*Visage* a sans doute une connotation plus noble que figure : on n'imagine pas une publicité pour des produits de beauté parler de "soins de la figure" qui paraîtrait complètement trivial.
Ce qui ajoute de la complexité, c'est que des états historiques anciens se superposent aux usages d'aujourd'hui : Don Quichote est "le chevalier à la triste figure" mais je crois qu'au temps des premières traductions de Cervantes, *figure* voulait plutôt dire "apparence générale" et que c'est plus tard qu'il s'est spécialisé comme équivalent de la face.
Voila. J'espère avoir contribué plus à éclaircir qu'à embrouiller  . En tout cas, merci, Nun Translator, pour ce beau sujet de réflexion : il y aurait des pages et des pages à écrire là-dessus, j'en suis sûr...


----------



## Nunty

Je remercie vous tous qui avez contribué jusque là, mais j’avoue que je reste encore dans l’impasse. Pour *figure, *ça va peut-être, mais pour les deux autres… 

  Devrais-je simplement mémoriser des listes des expressions ???  Dites-moi que non !

  Vous autres, n’avez-vous pas d’avis ?


----------



## carolineR

quel vaste sujet ! tellement vaste que je me sens désarmée... les bras m'en tombent 
As-tu eu le courage d'aller regarder ce que dit Atilf sur le sujet ? D'accord, c'est long, mais au moins c'est complet !
Ne fais pas grise mine (en voilà un quatrième ) et bonne lecture


----------



## Lezert

ne faites donc pas grise mine
et voyez les choses en face
tout ça n'avance pas à visage découvert
comme le nez au milieu de la figure


----------



## Francois114

Chère Nun Translator,

Je ne sais pas si je vais vous aider avec ce qui suit :

Si on exclut les sens figurés (je ne l'ai pas fait exprès  )

Face est ancien dans le sens de visage (expressions figées comme "Face de carême",ou votre exemple de "la Sainte Face") ou technique (anatomie). En dehors d'expressions (à mémoriser, en effet) il ne s'utilise plus.

Figure et visage sont synonymes mais figure est d'un emploi plus restreint, plutôt réservé aux usages quotidiens ou très concrets. Visage, lui,  est toujours utilisable (on peut très bien dire "lave-toi le visage" sans que ça soit bizarre, alors qu'une "figure de madonne" n'est pas approprié).

Est-ce que c'est plus clair ?


----------



## Nunty

Je vous remercie, tous.
C'est beaucoup trop difficile et compliqué pour moi...


----------



## Benjy

mais non! courage  à l'excellente explication de françois ce n'est pas aussi compliqué que ça (du moment qu'elle tient bien entendu).


----------



## Agnès E.

Elle est excellente, cette explication ! 

Personnellement, je n'emploie pratiquement que le terme _visage _(sauf dans les expressions toutes faites, bien sûr). Pour moi, c'est le plus largement adapté à toutes les situations, car il peut remplacer à la fois _face_ (il a reçu la balle en plein visage = il a reçu la balle en pleine face) et _figure_ (tu as le visage plein de chocolat ! = tu as la figure pleine de chocolat).

J'ajouterais qu'à mon sens le terme de _figure_ pour _visage_ (= face avant de la tête, celle qui est dépourvue de cheveux chez la plupart des êtres humains  ) est d'un emploi légèrement populaire de nos jours. Il est à noter que ce sens vient très largement en fin de description dans l'entrée _figure_ du TLFi... je le déconseillerais à l'écrit.


----------



## wildan1

sans oublier _la gueule_ -- qui semble être plutôt synonyme argotique de _figure_...

_se casser la figure / la gueule_

_une belle gueule_

_faire une sale gueule..._


----------



## tilt

Je suis étonné que tous donnent le mot _face _pour quasiment tombé en désuétude en dehors des expressions toutes faites. Il me semble au contraire très employé dans le français populaire des jeunes d'aujourd'hui, de la même façon que le mot _gueule_, au point de paraître presque argotique (à mes oreilles en tous cas).

Ceci dit, cet usage reste assez spécifique, et il est certainement plus universel de lui préférer _visage _ou _figure_.


----------



## Lori11

Bonjour, est-ce approprié de dire "se laver le visage"? Ou que "se laver la figure" est possible?
Merci.

*Note des modérateurs*: nous avons ajouté cette question à une discussion précédente.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles, mais on dira peut-être plus volontiers _se laver la figure_ que _se laver le visage_…


----------



## Xence

D'après le Robert 1985, cité par le TLF, "_visage_" serait plus littéraire alors que la langue parlée préfère "_figure_".

Mais, comme le souligne Maître Capello, il peut y avoir des idiomes ou des expressions figées où l'on utuilisera l'un plutôt que l'autre. Ainsi on dira "_à visage découvert_" mais "_casser la figure à quelqu'un_"


----------



## Vincent Damon

Au Québec, on dit davantage Se laver le visage... 

Figure est employé en littérature pour éviter la répétion de visage ! 

Figure est employé au sens figuré: Figure de proue, figure importante...


----------



## mpop

Bonjour,

C'est surtout une différence de registre. Si mon patron a une poussière ou un reste de nourriture collé sur la figure, je lui parlerai de son visage, pas de sa figure _(familier)_ et encore moins de sa tronche _(vulgaire)_.

Toutefois, tous les emplois de «figure» ne sont pas familiers. Ce n'est que comme synonyme de «visage» que ce nom est familier. Et «figure» a de nombreuses autres significations. On peut lire l'article suivant:
http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/figure
(Le sens «partie antérieure de la tête», donc «visage», est le III, situé aux deux-tiers de cet article.)


----------

